# Crawford County Trophy Hunting Club



## randy1 (May 5, 2014)

Knoxville Trophy Club in Crawford County has a few spots available for the upcoming deer season. The property consists of 2400 acres near the Flint River in the southern end of the county. Membership will be full at 24 members. Strict trophy rules are in place, and have been for 15 years. We have an additional 10 acres leased for camping, complete with power, water, and a walk in cooler for your deer. This is a great piece of property for big bucks.
Membership is $1,200.00 per member for year round hunting. Deer, ducks, quail, turkey, hogs, pretty much anything you want to hunt. Please reply or call me for more info. Thanks!
Randy 
678-572-8300


----------



## camro (May 9, 2014)

*hunting club*

how far is the club from macon


----------



## randy1 (May 11, 2014)

The property is about 30/35 miles west of Macon. Located in the southern end of the county, about 5 miles above Hwy.96.


----------



## randy1 (May 18, 2014)

bump


----------



## randy1 (Jun 1, 2014)

I still have openings. This is a great opportuntiy for someone to join a fantastic trophy club!


----------



## randy1 (Jun 16, 2014)

bump- still a couple of openings left!


----------



## humblehunter22 (Nov 9, 2014)

Interested would like more info


----------



## grarmstrong2117 (Nov 29, 2014)

any openings left?


----------



## ryanrambo24 (Dec 17, 2014)

interested for next season openings. can you email the rules.


----------



## Armyhntr43 (Dec 20, 2014)

How far from perry?


----------



## meandmydog (Jan 5, 2015)

Randy give me a shout please
4048863359
rosco


----------



## randy1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I will know if any openings are available by the end of February. Right now, there are none. Be sure to check back after 2/22/15. Thank You all!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 12, 2015)

Randy how did y'all do this year ? Any kill pics ?


----------



## timgarside (Jan 18, 2015)

Ill check back but how far from Reynolds is the property? I'm off 128 a few miles south of 96.


----------

